# Realtek 11n USB wireless utility



## Ekdar (Oct 4, 2011)

I have connected this USB wireless LAN card. It says I am connected and shows full strength but I cannot log onto the interntet even though it says it is connected. Am I missing something simple? 
I did have the computer connected through an Ethernet cable. 
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what brand of wireless router are you trying to connect to?
did you put in the encryption passphrase?

how about posting the results of a ipconfig /all for review.


----------



## kingull (Apr 19, 2008)

Ekdar said:


> I have connected this USB wireless LAN card. It says I am connected and shows full strength but I cannot log onto the interntet even though it says it is connected. Am I missing something simple?
> I did have the computer connected through an Ethernet cable.
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Do you see IP address in realtek general panel where it shows "associated".
I set my realtek TCP\IP properties manually.
Computer address goes in IP address and IP address goes in gateway.

IP address 192.168.1.100 (computer address)
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.1 As realtek`s IP address.

My Wifi modem IP is 192.168.1.1 so they match and connect.
It means that you may have several devices at Gateway 192.168.1.1 that do not conflict. The next device setup becomes:

IP address 192.168.1.101 (computer address)
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.1 As modem`s IP address.


----------

